# Conexionado de auto-Estéreos



## Fogonazo (Jun 21, 2009)

Afortunadamente los fabricantes de auto-estéreos se pusieron de acuerdo y normalizaron los conectores de salida de estos, por lo que reemplazar un auto-estéreo puede ser tan simple como desconectar y conectar el nuevo con un par de simples conectores.
Normalmente este conexionado de encuentra impreso en alguna etiquete del equipo, pero si esta se deterioro o no existe esta tabla puede dar una ayuda con la identificación de las salidas o entradas del equipo.


----------



## Cacho (Jun 21, 2009)

Muy bueno Fogonazo.

Data simple y útil.
Gracias por postearlo.

Saludos


----------



## Barry Lyndon (Jun 21, 2009)

Muchas Gracias,Fogonazo


----------



## Guest (Jun 22, 2009)

sabeis que voltaje lleva el cable remoto de una etapa de potencia?
osea el que hace que cuando enciendas el reproductor se encienda tambien la etapa.


----------



## Cacho (Jun 22, 2009)

El remoto lleva el voltaje de alimentación como máximo.

Según los modelos varía el mínimo. En algunos casos empieza entre los 3 y 5V, pero el máximo (y el que se suele usar) es de +V casi siempre.

Saludos


----------



## Guest (Jun 22, 2009)

osea,que directamente lo conecto a la alimentacion y listo no?

Esque no lo voy a usar para un coche,sino para mi casa,mientras me compro el coche P

Una pregunta,un decibeliometro ( nose si se llama asi) cuesta mucho?
es para medir la presion sonora que hacen 300 watios dentro de mi casa.


----------



## Alexis Córdoba (Jun 22, 2009)

la verdad nose si sale mucho, pero supongo que si porque un elemento asi, tiene que tener precision!

Saludos.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Jun 22, 2009)

hellfull dijo:
			
		

> Una pregunta,un decibeliometro ( nose si se llama asi) cuesta mucho?
> es para medir la presion sonora que hacen 300 watios dentro de mi casa.



Para medir eso no hace falta un decibelímetro. Cuando llegués a los 300W te vas a dar cuenta por que empieza a caerse el revoque de la pared  y los conos quedan pegados en la pared del vecino de enfrente


----------



## Alexis Córdoba (Jun 22, 2009)

jaja, buena deduccion ezevalla!


----------



## KARAPALIDA (Jun 23, 2009)

algunos conectores viejos, nunca estan de mas

saludos


----------



## Guest (Jun 24, 2009)

aver si alguien tuviera la oportunidad de medir el voltaje del remoto,me seria de gran ayuda,no quisiera meter la pata con la etapa nueva.


----------



## WAmpy WMP (Jun 24, 2009)

tengo una duda sobre el cableado de mi autoestereo ya que este trae TV y DVD y nunca habia conectado uno asi quisiera saber si ustedes me pueden ayudar lo que pasa es que trae un cable naranja dice break pero nose a donde se conecta o para que sirve y el otro es rosa y dice stop back, ojala y me pudieran ayudar con este problema que tengo gracias


----------



## el azteca (Jul 9, 2009)

hola colegas haber si me pueden ayudar a identificar la conexion de un pioneer modelo  avh-p5000dvd
de antemano gracias


----------



## unleased! (Jul 9, 2009)

hellfull dijo:
			
		

> Una pregunta,un decibeliometro ( nose si se llama asi) cuesta mucho?
> es para medir la presion sonora que hacen 300 watios dentro de mi casa.


 Se llama *sonómetro* y cuesta desde los 50€ uno analógico hasta los 700-800€ uno digital con comunicación por interface RS232.

creo que se mide a un metro de distancia de las cajas.

Bye!


----------



## Guest (Jul 9, 2009)

jaja,mejor dejamos ese tema,porque nose si comprarme la etapa que cuesta ya 200 eurazos.
como que no me gasto tantos dineros en eso,sino llamo y que agan una competicion de decibelios por mi pueblo y de paso que echen una medida por aqui jeje


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 19, 2016)

Algunos conectores mas:


*¡ Enyoy it !*​


----------



## Rafaelc3 (Nov 23, 2016)

Que lastima el pobre radio ahí tirado por falta del conector


----------

